# Sailfish vs 10lb test...



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Co worker came in from Iowa Monday and I decided to take a half day off and take him fishing. Late start, at the pass at 1 pm tried to get bait till 2 with no luck. Only had 4 cigs and 2 hard tail. I thought it might be hard to find the bait so brought some dead cigs I caught Saturday. Got to out spot, king strikes immediately. Two passes and we are using dead cigs. We continued to get the kings and having a blast. I'm handing the rod off letting him catch kings. Then the smallest rod win the spread blows up and the sail jumps 100 ft. behind the boat. I didn't hand the rod off. Had him on for about 8 minutes, several tail walk, numerous jumps and the little Penn 4400 is smoking. Sailfish 1 angler 0. But 15 kings, a great show and a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Some pretty good pics as evidence too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics and report! 

There are still club Sailfish tourneys in South Florida where 12lb line is the heaviest you can fish with.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Penn 4400 may have been out gunned by the sail but you can't buy the thrill of those 8 jumps or so. Great post and pics.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you weren't anchored you may have caught him if there was enough line on the reel. That would have been a blast!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like your co-worker will try to get back on the water w/ ya again!!! So was it you or him that brought the luck??? hahaha


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe it was his luck, but i have 9 trips and about 70 hours doing the same thing. We have caught a bunch of kings, dolphins, bonitas and remoras. This happened in 34 feet of water.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say you got most of the goodie from it, but released it a little farther from the boat than you would like. :thumbup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught my only sail from my old bass boat with a zebco cardinaal6 reel with 14# line. We chased that fish for 1hour and 45 minutes. That is still my favorite fishing memory in my 73 years.
Congrats on your new best memory!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

That's pretty epic.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

sounds like an awesome day!


----------

